# Maus, wie genau?



## Flex-Cut (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
für einen Vortrag brauche ich eine genaue Funktionsweise einer kabellosen Maus  .
Allerdings finde ich im Netz nichts oder nur sehr ungenaues.....

"Bewegungsdaten werden an Sender geschickt und von da an den PC"

Hat das jemand etwas genauer. Wär unendlich dankbar  

Alex


----------



## BehindTheScenes (19. Oktober 2006)

Öhm, was genau willst du nun wissen? Wie die Maus funktioniert oder wie der Funk funktioniert? also die Kabellose verbindung?


MfG BehindTheScenes


----------



## Navy (19. Oktober 2006)

Kommt drauf an welche Technologie. Wenn es Bluetooth ist, dann solltest Du Dir die Bluetoothprotokolle ansehen, bei herkömmlichen Funk können die Hersteller ihre eigenen Protokolle implementieren.

IR/DA ist dem Funk nicht unähnlich, dessen Eigenarten mußt Du Dir aber selber zusammensuchen.

http://www.thewirelessdirectory.com/Bluetooth-Software/Bluetooth-Protocol-Stack.htm


----------



## Flex-Cut (19. Oktober 2006)

letzteres - genau.

Also, wie ließt das rote licht die Position, gibt es die Daten sofort an den PC weiter? Oder erst an irgendwelche umwandeler, und die erst Binärzahlen an den PC?

Sowas in der Richtung,
Danke


----------



## BehindTheScenes (19. Oktober 2006)

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/5268

das ist so ne ähnliche Frage 

einfach nach "optische Maus"  suchen 

hier noch paar links:
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/com/0808141.htm
http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme24/article1156937.html

===>> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optische_Maus <<=== das wohl das beste ^^

MfG BehindTheScenes


----------



## Flex-Cut (20. Oktober 2006)

riesen dank an euch. Heute Vortrag gehalten, ne eins bekommen. Die wittme ich euch. Danke


----------

